# My system doesnt have an irrigation valve or system



## jsano (May 2, 2021)

Hi, thank you for taking the chance to click on this post :thumbup:

I am new to having a lawn . and i noticed i have a sprinkler system in front of the house. 
i hooked up the wyze sprinkler system and connected the two zone that are located in front of the house.

but before i open it i was reading regarding , winterize it and summarize it ,water out the lines etc.

but i noticed only the zone without an irrigation system , not sure how they manage to take the air out of them ..

i have added a photo , should i put something there so when its time to winterize it its easier ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you check inside the house for a connection?


----------



## jsano (May 2, 2021)

all i have inside the copper connected to the house main line with a shut off valve.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to add a backflow preventer. The home inspection should have detected this.


----------



## jsano (May 2, 2021)

Ok i will have to install one then . Are there different type or just a standard type? Of back flow?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There are different types and the choice depends on elevation changes and how much room you have to install one. I would suggest you hire this out and add a blow out spot after the backflow.

www.irrigationtutorials.com has a ton of more/better info.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TU58QM

99% of the time, this is what you want.


----------



## jsano (May 2, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005TU58QM
> 
> 99% of the time, this is what you want.


thanks ,, looks like the mvp as it is pricey. so i can put this here before the zones. do i need anything inside the house. ?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd say the standard vs the MVP. You will want that back flow as close to where the water comes in from the meter as possible, which may or may not be where that pic is.


----------



## jsano (May 2, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'd say the standard vs the MVP. You will want that back flow as close to where the water comes in from the meter as possible, which may or may not be where that pic is.


Got it i checked inside , its about 9 feet away from water meter .


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

The backflow preventer needs drainage below it as it can dump water during normal usage. If you put it in your basement, you will need a location that can get wet and somewhere for the water to drain. Most irrigation installations place the backflow outside the house where you are thinking of installing it for this reason. If you place it outside, you will need to winterize it every fall to prevent freeze damage.

For more information see: https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/irrigation-backflow-preventers/


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah you're good then


----------



## jsano (May 2, 2021)

bernstem said:


> The backflow preventer needs drainage below it as it can dump water during normal usage. If you put it in your basement, you will need a location that can get wet and somewhere for the water to drain. Most irrigation installations place the backflow outside the house where you are thinking of installing it for this reason. If you place it outside, you will need to winterize it every fall to prevent freeze damage.
> 
> For more information see: https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/irrigation-backflow-preventers/


o i see an indoor will be nice that way i don't have to winterize it . but the indoor issue is the leak


----------

